# Belt slipping on Toro S-620



## sporre13 (Dec 25, 2010)

I have a Toro S-620, and after the engine warms up and I blow a couple of rows, the belt starts slipping when the paddle hits snow. The drive shaft that comes out of the motor continues to turn, but the belt slips on that pulley. 

Do I just have a stretched belt, or could this be a tensioner problem? I replaced this belt about 4 years ago, and it looks good now. I just wanted to ask before I go buy a new belt, in case it's really a tensioner problem.


----------



## kb9ndb (Dec 25, 2010)

You prob do have a stretched belt! If you replace the belt and still no go try a strobger spring on the tensioner!!


----------



## butchf (Dec 15, 2010)

kb9ndb said:


> You prob do have a stretched belt! If you replace the belt and still no go try a *stronger *spring on the tensioner!!


Here I fixed it for you neighbor...........LMAO


----------



## dakota60 (Oct 20, 2010)

technically, belts don't stretch, they wear. Since v-belts grip on the sides, as they wear they get narrower and ride deeper in the pulleys, and lose tension, giving the appearance of stretching. Rule of thumb- If the outer edge of the belt sits below the outer edge of the pulley, it needs to be replaced. If you replaced the belt 4 years ago, it probably needs a new one. Merry Christmas, Larry


----------



## sporre13 (Dec 25, 2010)

Thanks a lot, I really appreciate it. I'll replace the belt and then go to the tensioner spring if that doesn't work.


----------

